# Mosaic Pins



## Missourian

Giving this a try.


















We'll know in 24 hours if it worked.

I used 1.5 oz of resin,  1.5 oz of hardener and 12 drops of pigment...way more than I needed.  Half as much would have been plenty.


----------



## Missourian

So far,  so good...


----------



## Missourian

I can confirm that this does indeed produce mosaic pins...three I like enough to use and one I don't like.


----------



## flacaltenn

Missourian said:


> I can confirm that this does indeed produce mosaic pins...three I like enough to use and one I don't like.
> 
> View attachment 204019



Lemme guess. The one on the right that looks like mickey mouse..


----------



## Missourian

flacaltenn said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can confirm that this does indeed produce mosaic pins...three I like enough to use and one I don't like.
> 
> View attachment 204019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme guess. The one on the right that looks like mickey mouse..
Click to expand...

Now there are two I don't like


----------

